# seas neo and seas w18nx



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

The Tweet
http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6804799.9710&pid=2137

The Mid
http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6804799.9710&pid=1940


I decided on @ 2.5k cross w/ a 18db slope, I tried 12db but just didn't cut IMO.

Then I added a 3.5 db boast @ 20khz and a 2.5 db boast @ 16khz both w/ a Q of .5 to both sides. Then a .5 db boast @ 2.5khz w/ a Q of 1.0 to both sides.

This was really a guess as I dont have an eq but I could tell w/ how far off axis the drivers are mounted it was needed to help.


Now onto the drivers...
The Tweet is hands down the best compact tweeter I have ever used. Plain and Simple. It is nothing like any other metal dome I've used before, there is nothing bright or harsh about this tweeter. I would describe it as a more detailed/crisp tweeter then other soft domes I've liked and the seas adds a top end sparkle to it.
Just to give a point of reference of some other compact tweeters I HAVE USED...
Scan 6000
Dyn MD100
PG TI elite
PG Xenon
PG RSd
Infinity Reference
PHave heard countless other briefly such as boston Z tweet, polk srs, focals second highest line, tons MB quart, ect..

The Mid is just silly amazing. At first I was upset w/ them until I played some pink noise all of yesterday to break them in and they came to life. I have never heard a more realistic and transparent driver in my entire life. Seas > the all other drives I've played w/ those far. The midrange is dead on and the midbass from these driver are quite impressive yet transparent so you dont "feel" it. Off-axis performance to my ears is quite impressive too for a hoem based driver. Overall this is by far the best midbass/midrange I have ever used, and over all this front stage IMO is better then any one I've ever had before.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

bdubs767 said:


> The Tweet
> http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6804799.9710&pid=2137
> 
> The Mid
> ...



NIIIIICE!


----------



## addissimo (Apr 10, 2007)

What are you using to power the tweeters?

I'm looking at this exact setup, I'm expecting to see about [email protected]Ω from my xtant 404m to the w18, but I'm not sure how much power I should send to the tweeter.

Cheers


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i'm sending about 75rms to each of my seas neo aluminum tweets and they seem to be happy. actually, i'm sending more power to my tweets than my mids right now.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Just wondering why everyone prefers the metal dome to the textile?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

imo the metal did everything the textile did and had better top end to it i dont see any disadvantages to using the metal


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Metal has Imho better detail, and a smoother upper end response.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll be going cloth... Metal hurts my ears.


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

dragonrage said:


> I'll be going cloth... Metal hurts my ears.


i was thinking the same thing, but from what i hear, you wouldn't know they were metal by only listening to them. i think i'll give them a try.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have always hated...HATED METALED TWEETERS until these babies  


Im running a pg x100.2 to the tweets (around 50 watts Im giving them)
Im running the front channel of a PG x200.4 to the nextel (giving them about 75 watts)

Just got the Peerless XLS 12" w/ PR going today too


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

bdubs767 said:


> I have always hated...HATED METALED TWEETERS until these babies
> 
> 
> Im running a pg x100.2 to the tweets (around 50 watts Im giving them)
> ...


Since you ran the ti elites and say these are better, in what way? Just curious because I have the ti elites now.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Seas is in a different league then morel aka pg ti elite.


----------



## mk1982 (Jul 3, 2005)

bdubs, how do you like the peerless xls vs the rsd 12" you reviewed previously


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

mk1982 said:


> bdubs, how do you like the peerless xls vs the rsd 12" you reviewed previously



No comment yet....just installed it today gotta wait sometime til I give a review.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

bdubs767 said:


> The Tweet
> http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6804799.9710&pid=2137
> 
> The Mid
> ...


I honestly wish you had tried the LPG26, i'd love to see how they compair, i'm honestly considering trying the metal Seas Neo, just to get more of a upper midrange that not nearly impacted and affected by the feet as running my mid's up high enough to mate with the LPG, so overall the setup would stay more consistant as a sound whe moving feet, and having people in and out.

Though i love the top end on the LPG26. Metal all the way baby.........ALONG time ago metal tweets were harsh, there are still alot today that are harsh (focal comes to mind, granted with proper EQ no), but metal tweets are leaps and bounds above the old metal's.

BTW anyone with use w/ both lpg 26 and seas neo metal?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I just wish seas would use the same grill on the metal dome neo that they do on the fabric. Plastic curlyq looks cheap to me IMO.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> I just wish seas would use the same grill on the metal dome neo that they do on the fabric. Plastic curlyq looks cheap to me IMO.


you could always hide it behind grillcloth like i do  besides, that curlyq is supposed to give them better top end off axis. at least that's what i read on her one time


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> you could always hide it behind grillcloth like i do  besides, that curlyq is supposed to give them better top end off axis. at least that's what i read on her one time


But the inconsistancy of a curly Q, which way must the tapered end point to get the best response, as i know its got to effect offaxis performance with the plastic pieces, not actual off axis performance, but any possible blocking dependant on the tweeter orinetation?


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

awesome ! I was looking at those drivers for my Outback install this fall....but what a mounting depth...more than 3'' :blush: 

BTW.... what the hell is a passive radiator? what does it do ?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Doesn't matter... it's the ring and cap that gives better top end dispersion, not the connecting pieces.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

npdang said:


> Doesn't matter... it's the ring and cap that gives better top end dispersion, not the connecting pieces.


Thanks, wondered how it would effect it not being the same on both sides.....

Anyway a passive radiator is basically like a tuned box, wothout using a port. But the tuning is made by the resistance on the passive radiator (which is just a driver w/ no motor and pistons from internal pressure). Resistance on the PR is changed by adding more mass or weight to the PR.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

tweeters starting to break in more....and WOW they just keep getting sweeter.


----------

